# S.Aerts Vintage Road Bike



## Pure Bikes (Apr 11, 2009)

I am trying to find any information on this road bike. All of the decals say S.Aerts. All of the writing is in German so I assume it was made there or close. All the brake components are Weinnman. It has an integrated rear rack and a cool Huret speedometer. The chain guard is also very unique. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Miguello (Apr 26, 2009)

No info to add, but damn that's a cool bike! That chainguard was worth the purchase alone!


----------



## Yannick (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

This is not a German bike but a Belgian one. The language is Dutch, not German. Kalmthout is a village not too far from Antwerp, Belgium.

As far as I can see it was probably built by this mister S. Aerts. In Belgium almost every bike shop keeper made his own bicycles back in the days. Which results in hunderds of brands and names and thousands of bicycles which can never be identified or even dated. It's fun and it adds some character to the bicycle because every single one is unique and you can be quite sure there won't be another one exactly the same still around. But it also makes that they are not very valuable (at least not in Belgium) because there is no documentation and no one looks for them because the brands aren't known. 

If you're lucky you can still try the local bars in Kalmthout, the retired S. Aerts might be having a beer there 

Nice bicycle, good luck! I would say it's a fifties bicycle but you can try to find a date on the Sturmey too.


Yannick


----------



## Yannick (Jun 15, 2009)

Not really what I expected but a google search on "Aerts Kalmthout" resulted in this: http://www.aertsactionbike.be/  It still exists! But of course, they don't make their own bicycles anymore. They just sell the known brands and do repairs. You can mail them on this adress: info [AT] aertsactionbike.be . They might be happy to hear from you! He should speak English or at least a little bit.


Yannick


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jun 15, 2009)

*S.Aerts Info*

Thanks Yannick I appreciate the info. Sounds like a Belgium bike tour is in order.


----------

